# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Quel jeu vous me conseillez pour dbuter le dveloppement de jeux 3D

## khenissi

saluut
je veux creer un jeu 3D
avec quel jeu vous me conseillez pour dbuter le dveloppement de jeux 3D?
aussi si vous avez des lien vers de code source d'un jeu simple
de prfrence jeu en c++ avec irrlicht comme moteur graphique et ODE moteur physique
merciiii  pour vos rponses

----------


## raptor70

Je pense que c'est une question de gout... il faut faire le jeu qui te plait... cela augmente la motivation.

Bien entendu, il faut garder les pieds sur terre .... et un MMORPG est un peu trop  lourd. De mme, les jeux de simulations sont un vritable casse tte.

Les STR sont pas mal intressants du point de vue de l'IA. tu peux d'ailleurs jeter un oeil sur le tuto de Khayyam : http://khayyam.developpez.com/articl.../architecture/

----------


## Mat.M

Hello,




> Les STR sont pas mal intressants du point de vue de l'IA


faire un STR c'est pas si facile parce qu'il faut grer le dplacement des units, la gestion des combats ce qui induit vite des niveaux de complexit  ::D: 

si je reprends les diffrents types de jeu et leurs difficults,

-pour un FPS il faut grer la fluidit et le dynamisme du jeu
-pour les jeux de voiture c'est pareil aussi en plus la difficult supplmentaire c'est de donner  la voiture un bon comportement physique ( exemple rebond sur un obstacle )
-un MMO en ligne l il faut grer non seulement un jeu basiquement avec IA mais aussi toute la problmatique rseau..

donc de l'amusement en perspective  ::mouarf::

----------


## nouknouk

salut,

comme dit prcdemment, selon le type de jeu, a peut devenir trs rapidement extrmement complexe au niveau de la 'game logic'. 
Si ton objectif est de te concentrer sur l'apprentissage de la 3D, pourquoi ne pas revisiter tout simplement un "bon vieux classique" avec des rgles de base pluto simples et de l'adapter  la sauce 3D ?

Exemple:

----------

